# Dunlop or Firestone Air Suspension.



## 115746 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all! 
I'm really looking for any feedback as to whether to fit either the Dunlop or Firestone air suspension to our motorhome. 
The van has always been too low at the rear but I have decided to go down the route of air bags as opposed to leaf springs purely because of the fact they can be adjusted. 
Also it does seem that the air suspension is going to improve handling which would be a real benefit. 
Anyone have any views on these or other systems available? 
Price wise they are similar but I think that the Firestone version may have a longer warranty on the actual "bags"? 
Any help would be much appreciated. 

Not sure how relevant but our van is a Hobby 600 1989 LHD imported from Germany on a Fiat Ducato chassis (LWB) with a 2.5 non turbo Diesel (Iveco not Fiat) engine and column change manual gearbox. 
In it's unladen state the leaf springs are pretty much flat as opposed to their "normal" bent shape and worse, the last few inches near to the shackles are turning downwards instead of upwards!
We are hoping to get the suspension to rise around 2 or 3 inches I guess?

Thanks in anticipation 

Simon & Kerry :?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/air-suspensions-c-58.html


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

They are all much the same, and do the same job, that is stop the van from rolling about when you get overtaken by a lorry, they stiffen up the back and you can adjust the hight to a certain degree, iv'e got them and would'nt be without them. dennis


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have fitted both (to different vans) Dunlop have the better air hose connections 
Firestone have a cheaper selection of gauges 
As the previous poster mentioned Marcle Lesure is a good supplier and you can pick and mix sysems
Regards
Roger


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Simon & Kerry

I had these fitted to my 1993 Hymer [5.6m]. Improved it beyond all expectations.
>THESE<

Regards
Dave


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

I've recently fitted a Dunlop system from Marcle leisure. Good value at 300 pounds for the kit delivered. Took a bit of fitting, but am happy with the end result.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Air Suspension.*

I have fitted both to my vans and they work. 
Difficult to compare because the Chassis were very different, Peugeot and Mercedes.
It was definately quicker to fit on the Pug (Firestone) but seems more substantial on the Merc (Dunlop).
I use a single air line thro a T to the units. My theory being one strut deflating when negotiating a corner etc would be more embarassing than both.
I agree the Dunlop fittings are better.
I should shop arround as I purchased my set at a very competitive price compared with normal list.

Steve


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

for a horror store with a guy using firstones on a Sprinter van in the states

read this :-

http://sprinter-source.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4622&highlight=firestone

It goes on a bit - 16 pages in total

My conclusion from this was that the Dunlop design appears to be a much better system for sprinters


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

I also would recommend "t" ing them together as you don't want just one losing it's pressure if a fault develops.


----------

